# ""   -

## laithemmer

** -      .          ,             . 
     ,       . 
** (**)      ,       .    -  ** ,    ,       .      ,        ,          . 
     ;       .   ,          .       ,  97%    66%    . ,  ,   ;  ,  "   ,    "       74   ,   .
      ,        - ,  , " "    -   ,      .  ,         .       ,    ,     , "       ".       .         ,    , ,   (     ), ,  ,    , ,  .
          ,      ,   "    "  "   ."    , ,   , ,  ,       , . , ,        , ,    " "    .
       ,   .  , ,         ,        .      :
 "      ,       .  ,        ,    ,     -.       ,     .     ...  ...   ,     ,     ...     ...       ,         ...   ,        ...   ,   ,    ,     ,     ,   .        .   ,          .       .     ,   ,   . ,   ,     ,   , ."
 -      , ,   ,    .  ,     ,     ,   ,   .
   -       ,       ,    .   ,        ,         ,  ,         .   _  ...         糿... 
  ,   - -    - ,   ...._

----------


## Oburi

...  ...    , ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

㳺....ͳ       ,            .         .

----------


## RAMM

> [_  ...         糿... 
>   ,   - -    - ,   ...._

  
   .   ,  ...
    ,  .

----------


## Tail

-   ,

----------


## aneisha

,  . 
  ,     ,   .   -         . 
 , ,  ,  ,  ,  ,     .       ,   -  -  . 
 ,   .        (--). , ,       ". 
,  .  ,   ,               ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

*RAMM*,       ,    .  :     ,    **   ,    . Ƴ       . 
    ,    . 
 .
ϳ     ,       ,  , ,   ,     ,    . 
 ,   , ,        ,  ,   ,              ( !)   .  
,    -       .    ,   ?

----------


## RAMM

*laithemmer*,       .
   .   -   
   ,       
  ,        
.   ,      .
       -     .
 .          
  ,   -   
     .
(        ).
       , 
      .
      . - .

----------


## laithemmer

- - ,             .     ,      ""      .   ,  (   )          ?   ,   ,      ,   .

----------


## aneisha

,   ,       ,         ,      .   ,    ,     ,   . 
   -   .    .         .   ,    .   -  .    . 
 .   糿      .       ,       .   .    .     .

----------


## RAMM

> - - ,             .     ,      ""      .   ,  (   )          ?   ,   ,      ,   .

           . 
 ,       .
       ,
   .

----------


## Tail

> *RAMM*,       ,    .  :     ,    **   ,    . Ƴ       .  *    ,    .*

     "  ",     
       ?

----------

... 
    .
     . 
!

----------


## laithemmer

*Tail*,   ? Ƴ ,   .      ,      ,   . Ƴ ,     ,         -    .       -   ,  ,  ,   ⳺      . Ƴ     .   -   ""    . 
2**
  ,    ,    .    "  ", ....   ,   -   .
      -  .       .
   "".       ,  ,           ,    -      .   
2*aneisha*
,  -  .    -         쳿.                .        ,        ?!

----------


## aneisha

,     ,      - .    ,    .       .        .  ,  ,  ,        (   )...,     ,    .        ".      .    ,      .
  ,        .  ,          .    ,    . 
   ,  人,   .

----------


## RAMM

> *Tail*,...      -  .       .
>    "".       ,  ,           ,    -      .   
> 2*aneisha*
> ,  -  .    -         쳿.                .        ,        ?!

   1.    .    
 ""    ,  .
, ,      . 
 2.        .
         .
      .    
 ,     .
     .
        .
      .
   .

----------


## Tail

> *Tail*,   ? Ƴ ,   .      ,      ,   . Ƴ ,     ,         -    .       -   ,  ,  ,   ⳺      . Ƴ     .   -   ""    .

  ?  ,       .         ?

----------


## nickeler

,     .   ,  
           . ,      ... ,   ,    ,   .     " "...
  ""     .  ,      ,    (   !!!),      .....  .   .    " ᳺ"

----------


## laithemmer

*Tail*, ,         .    -    .      *RAMM* -      ,      .

----------


## Tail

> *Tail*, ,         .    -    .      *RAMM* -      ,      .

  ,   :"    ,    "

----------


## laithemmer

*Tail*,      .   ,        ,     .         : "  ".      ...
    ,      .      .

----------


## Tail

> ,      .      .

            ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

   쳺,   ,   
     ""...ĳ  13-14   ,        -  ...

----------


## Vampiria

,   .           ,            .      .         .
,      -. !!!!       ,    .
!

----------

,        .     㳺 .   : , ,  . ,             .   ,   -    ,   ,     .   ,   ,   -     ,   -    ,     ,  ,      ,   -        ,     ,       ,         ,  , ,  ,   ,   ""       ,  .       :            ,     ,             ,         ,    ,     ,      ,           . ,  ,   㳺-  ,   .

----------


## laithemmer

㳿,    .

----------

㳺     ,         ,   ,   볿 . , ,  ,             , ,     .

----------


## 23q

... ...        : "  :      .  . . -"

----------


## KageHokori

-    ,    ,      ...  ,    .   ,     ;)

----------


## laithemmer

> -    ,    ,      ...  ,    .   ,     ;)

   ?        ???
  -    "  "    " "?    ,   .

----------


## KageHokori

,            (    ,   ,        ),      :     ,    ,  ,  ""  ,             .        ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,            (    ,   ,        ),      :     ,    ,  ,  ""  ,             .        ,      .

    ,    ,     - .
      ,          ,        .
  "".   ?   ?  ,       .  ,     -    ,         .

----------


## admin

, 7 ,     ,    ,     . 
    ,     ,       2     1000  5000   (190-950  ). 
,   1997     , '      .   , '          .       .  
 ,      " ", ,      . "        ", -     -. 
  ,     ' ,      . 
 , ,     ,  ,        ,    .          ,           ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      " ", ,      . "        ", -     -.  *  ,     ' ,     * .

      .   -  -,  ,    ,   .

----------


## InTheMatrix

=)     - ,         )))   !)))))))

----------


## laithemmer

,  ?  -    ,   ...

----------

